
Community Will Get Its Sixth Season On Yahoo - curiouscat321
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/30/community-will-get-its-sixth-season-on-yahoo/
======
leorocky
> [* Dearest Netflix: Want to make up for missing this one? You could always
> bring back Firefly and/or Pushing Daisies... Please?]

Netflix might be able to make a space based sci-fi show, the Netflix audience
is probably young enough and won't torrent the show since it will be on
Netflix commercial free all at once. There hasn't been one of these kind of
sci-fi shows since SG-U was canceled. Firefly, SG, I don't care, can we just
have something? :(

~~~
vxNsr
The entire season of HoC was on torrents within hours of going live on netflix
for each season, I'm guessing the same was true for OitNB but I wasn't/am not
interested in that show so don't know for sure.

~~~
leorocky
I'm not making the case it won't be available as torrents, I just think
there's no compelling reason to torrent it if you have a Netflix account, and
in fact you might even get an account to support that kind of entertainment.
There are no ads, it's available online in the entire season for easy
streaming. Outside the US yeah, torrents will happen for sure.

~~~
adnrw
Anecdotally: We created a Netflix account when S4 of Arrested Development was
released, and have kept it specifically to watch House of Cards and Orange is
the New Black, obviating the need to torrent* them.

The other content on Netflix is a bonus but our primary reason for having an
account is for the Netflix original shows which we have enjoyed thus far. I
imagine there are others in similar positions.

*I am in Australia and am using a DNS service to access Netflix, which is clunky and annoying but workable. Torrenting those shows is the only other realistic option.

~~~
ajtaylor
I'm also in Australia and use the same DNS tricks to access Netflix. A couple
of days ago I started watching Orange is the New Black and am enjoying it
immensely so far. House of Cards is also on My List too but I need a few more
hours in the day to get to it.

The most frustrating thing about Netflix is that so often I hear of a movie
I'd like to watch but it's not on Netflix so I often download it instead.
Sometimes it will be available via Roku's movie service (M-Go), but even then
sometimes the movies are Buy only with no option to rent. Why do the studios
make it so hard to give them money?!@?

------
lauradhamilton
Very interesting move by Yahoo. I didn't even realize they had a streaming
service.

Hopefully this venture succeeds. The more different content distributors there
are, the more good content we're going to see. (+ down with the cable
monopolies...)

~~~
enjo
I vaguely remember Yahoo! bringing over a NBC executive to spin up their
exclusive content. I had completely forgotten that was something they wanted
to do. This is definitely good marketing.

------
malloreon
Re: the postscript.

I loved Firefly. Firefly was on TV 13 years ago. I'm not sure I'd want it
back. Right now it lives in this mystical realm of "what we got was perfect."

Plus after Serenity's events it wouldn't be nearly as interesting.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It is worth noting that they could easily continue events before Serenity. Or
have an alternate timeline where the events of Serenity never occur.

~~~
malloreon
I wouldn't want it back without Whedon at the helm, and I'm sure the many
truckloads of money Marvel has backed up to his house to run the cinematic
Marvel-verse will preclude him coming back.

------
the_watcher
This is such a brilliant move by Yahoo - there can't have been many people who
even knew Yahoo was going into streaming content (I didn't, and I follow the
space pretty closely). Now, if they really wanted to bring in built in
audiences - they need to get on bringing back Firefly, Terriers, Lone Star,
and Deadwood, along with saving shows like Trophy Wife and Enlisted (both new
shows this year that critics loved but were cancelled, for those who have
never heard of them)

------
brianbreslin
This is an interesting move on Y! part. I wonder how their experience has been
with long format video content before? Are people watching many shows on
yahoo? I didn't even know they offered any.

Was Netflix's picking up arrested development a one and done experiment?

~~~
nthitz
Burning Love was a hilarious mocumentary type show that originally aired on
Yahoo. I believe season 1 later appeared on E!

[https://screen.yahoo.com/burning-love/](https://screen.yahoo.com/burning-
love/)

------
tsheng
Cool. Cool cool cool.

